# reductil



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i have had a family member of mine using them for 8 wks and has lost 22lbs in the that time , they are very over wieght and there gp woulndt prescribe them , no funds they said , lol mad eh smack heads get methadone, but someone who has fallen into ill health due to family troubles gets left out in the wash, fukin country is upside dowwn no ?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

chem said:


> i have had a family member of mine using them for 8 wks and has lost 22lbs in the that time , they are very over wieght and there gp woulndt prescribe them , no funds they said , lol mad eh smack heads get methadone, but someone who has fallen into ill health due to family troubles gets left out in the wash, fukin country is upside dowwn no ?


Haha I'm sure my other thread was on the same kinda lines!

But back to topic in hand, what is reductil? 22lbs is a lot!


----------



## Longshanks (May 21, 2007)

The name of the drug in reductil is Sibutramine Hydrochloride Monohydrate. I tried one tab 15mg on a low carb day and ended up buzzing off my tlts! I can take 100mg of ephe per day no problem but that was way to much for me. My Mrs didn't feel anything at all.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

I bought some of this over the internet a generic version, you have to get it on script in this country as it's for morbidly obese people.....won't touch the stuff again it's weird ****...I lost 28lbs in 4 months but sweating like mad and hyper, heart rate through the roof, all went back on again when I stopped taking them. :whistling:Lin x


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

it all went back on because you must have went back to your fattie eating life style ,remeber you wear what you shove in your big mouth , the end


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

chem said:


> it all went back on because you must have went back to your fattie eating life style ,remeber you wear what you shove in your big mouth , the end


Yep your right, Reductil made me lose my appetite, when I stopped them it came back :laugh:

Lin


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

chem said:


> it all went back on because you must have went back to your fattie eating life style ,remeber you wear what you shove in your big mouth , the end


Never a truer word spoken :thumb:


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

I think people confuse SSRIs with thermogenics. Reductil will not burn fat per se, it will alter your thought process on food and your use of it. In return that allows you to control your intake free of psychological torment.

If you are using recutil, meridia or whatever your country call it and still consume the same amount of calories, you remain fat or do not strip bodyfat.

Its an amazing drug for people to use if they have problems with control of food but if you want straight out fat burning, then you will not see it from reductil. When used and applied correctly its very very good indeed


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

reductil is easily and cheaply found on the net.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

mark3571 said:


> reductil is easily and cheaply found on the net.


No, sibutramine is heavily faked and expensive. Rarely off prescription can you purchase legit stuff on the net.

Strange first post BTW and suprised a link wasnt added


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

i got some abbot reductil off the net, i was just searching for some info on them on here and came across this thread


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

mark3571 said:


> i got some abbot reductil off the net, i was just searching for some info on them on here and came across this thread


and you believe it to be legit yet it was cheap?


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

it was cheap compared to the prices quoted on uk based websites and they seem to be working.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

mark3571 said:


> it was cheap compared to the prices quoted on uk based websites and they seem to be working.


many have a placebo effect or are based on eph/hoodia blends.

The legit stuff from Abbott would cost you a bomb. Out of interest how much did you pay from them? please PM as its not allowed rightly on the open board

what dose and were they branded meridia or reductil?


----------



## mark3571 (Jun 16, 2008)

tried to pm you the details but cant, they worked out about 1/3rd of the price of any uk based site i found, but a few of us made 1 good sized order, so that brought the cost down a bit.

if you have any way of telling if there genuine i will be gratefull, i have a strip of them spare if you need to see them ill happily send you


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

mark3571 said:


> tried to pm you the details but cant, they worked out about 1/3rd of the price of any uk based site i found, but a few of us made 1 good sized order, so that brought the cost down a bit.
> 
> if you have any way of telling if there genuine i will be gratefull, i have a strip of them spare if you need to see them ill happily send you


Thats cool mate. I know many people who purchased these and after using the legit stuff were not happy...but end of the day if they are doing the job...that is the most important thing even if they are not what they suggest


----------

